# 2017 Suzuki 60hp



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

For what its worth, I have a suz 20, was told not to use ear muffs AFTER I melted the impeller. Can't exactly the reason from mechanic, but no issue since using the flush port. 
Never had this issue with the newer yamaha, it was a 2015.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I use the flush port but never run my engine. I did the same with two different Yamahas and another zuke and I've never had a problem.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Let me clarify, DO NOT run the engine while using the flush port. I was expanding on the topic and may have strayed a little. My problem was using the ear muffs while running the engine.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

NativeBone said:


> Let me clarify, DO NOT run the engine while using the flush port. I was expanding on the topic and may have strayed a little. My problem was using the ear muffs while running the engine.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got of the phone with another Suzuki dealer mechanic (that makes 4)and he said use flush port while running the engine.
Now I'm really confused.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Manual says to NOT run the engine when using the port. Just make sure it's trimmed down so it can drain. I use the port each time and do not crank the motor. Same motor, same year.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

perrymcfly said:


> Manual says to NOT run the engine when using the port. Just make sure it's trimmed down so it can drain. I use the port each time and do not crank the motor. Same motor, same year.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

The flush port flows water backwards through the engine. You are fighting the impeller if you run it and likely won’t get enough cooling water. Owner’s manual clearly states, do not run engine when hooked to flush port.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Just flush it how the manual says to and you will be fine.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I do both with mine. I flush it using the port for 5-10 minutes. Then run it on the muffs for about 3-5. The manual says to block off the lower inlet with duck tape, but I tried with and without blocking and didn't see any difference. Engine temps basically were the same.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

rc said:


> Just got of the phone with another Suzuki dealer mechanic (that makes 4)and he said use flush port while running the engine.
> Now I'm really confused.


This why I do my own maintenance!


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I run for about 15 minutes with muffs. I have to tape off the upper intakes or it won’t draw the water up through the pump. Then after i turn the motor off I hook up to the port and flush for another 10 minutes.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just flush it with muffs and run motor. I do it all the time and its fine. You don't need to cover other intake on bottom of the cav plate to get good pressure either.

Or hook hose up to flush port and turn hose on and leave motor off.....

I like running the motor do to the fact that its flushing out the salt and sediment the way it has been brought in through the motor while running.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you don’t already use it I highly recommend Salt Terminator every flush. It cleans and protects the cooling system.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Just flush it with muffs and run motor. I do it all the time and its fine. You don't need to cover other intake on bottom of the cav plate to get good pressure either.


That’s odd that it works for you and not for me. I’ve tried repeatedly and would much rather not have to cover that intake because mine is left on a drive-on lift and I have to lean over the top of the motor to get to it. One of these days the motor is going to shift and in the water I will go...
Ive got good water pressure and good muffs too. One time I got it to draw some water but it was a weak output stream. As soon as I tape the upper intake it sucks it right up no problem.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

MAK said:


> That’s odd that it works for you and not for me. I’ve tried repeatedly and would much rather not have to cover that intake because mine is left on a drive-on lift and I have to lean over the top of the motor to get to it. One of these days the motor is going to shift and in the water I will go...
> Ive got good water pressure and good muffs too. One time I got it to draw some water but it was a weak output stream. As soon as I tape the upper intake it sucks it right up no problem.


I have tried flushing my motor on a smaller diameter hose with less water volume and it wouldn’t cut it. I had to swap to my larger non link hose and she works like a champ. Also make sure your muffs are flush with the intake area and not a lot of gap. I turn the water pressure on full too.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I added a tie wrap to my muffs, to help hold them tight to the water pick up.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

MAK said:


> That’s odd that it works for you and not for me. I’ve tried repeatedly and would much rather not have to cover that intake because mine is left on a drive-on lift and I have to lean over the top of the motor to get to it. One of these days the motor is going to shift and in the water I will go...
> Ive got good water pressure and good muffs too. One time I got it to draw some water but it was a weak output stream. As soon as I tape the upper intake it sucks it right up no problem.


I found that the best ear muffs are the cheap round ones at Walmart. The more expensive ones don't work as well on my Suzuki, go figure. I do not use tape either and it is fine.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I’ve got an old cheaper set of muffs. I guess I’ll experiment with those once I get back. The ones I have used so far are the style that flow water in to both sides. I’ll try my old set that only pushes water through one side. I already have high water pressure and use a standard hose, and water turned on full. Thanks


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I use the flush ports on mine. I thought the flush port bypassed the thermostat and if you use muffs you need heat the engine enough to open the thermostat.


----------

